# My first sub box buildup (pics)



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

[/IMG]

So what do you guys think? Im guessin ill hit at least 195 decibles.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

bet it rattles the windows and sets off alarms.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

LOL, why would you do such a thing?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> bet it rattles the windows and sets off alarms.


Yeah i hooked dat bitch up to a pyramid 1400kW amp and cranked it up and my dog imploded.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> LOL, why would you do such a thing?


Why you ask? Well there are lots of explanations, boredom, old radios everywhere, boredom, soda cans everywhere, boredom, and boredom.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Did in make funny noises through the tin can?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> Did in make funny noises through the tin can?


Well i wired it to a headphone jack but i forgot one thing, no amp =(. Headphone power isnt even enough for this thing. They get like milliwatts. So now i have to get some sorta of amp that will do like 5 watts.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Just hooked it up to my home theater amplifier, got sorta hairy aroudn 30 watts. Gotta love the smell of good ol' voice coils cookin.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey, mail it to me and I will hook it up to my QSC 1500mx PA amplifier. I'll make a video of what happens when you channel 1500 watts through a soda can box. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

most aftermarket headunits only put out about 20-25 watts RMS.

The stock unit (if you still have it) does like 10 watts/channel, maybe that would work for you (just to hear it)

OR how about the raido you took it out of? If it was made for the amp in the radio, then it should work just fine there.


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

Has to be one of the funniest things I've ever seen..You must have been bored dude...
But it's cool..Weird, but cool..in some out of this world way..

Peace, good luck on your next build..


----------

